# What knots for the super lines



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for all the response on line.
Please cut me a little slack as I am old enough to be be for sure most of your dad and possible your grandfather :lol: 
I also wear bifocales and have short fat fingers. I can tie jigs with mono pretty good but what knot is the best (easiest) to tie with the newer super lines.
Thanks in advance


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

this should do it.....

http://www.onthelake.net/fishing/palomarknot.htm


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Palomar. That's it, that's the only one that works worth a darn.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Burly1 said:


> Palomar. That's it, that's the only one that works worth a darn.


Yes agreed. Never really had on break off at the knot of a palomar. The best and easiest IMO. :beer:


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I agree with them...! Palomar is the only not I use.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I agree. That is the not that I use with super lines. :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

that is the ticket for me. Just need to always remember how to tie.

How about granny knot?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

So it's pretty much known that everyone here uses the palomar knot?

I use the trilene knot, but I don't think it works as well as it could. I will try the palomar.


----------



## Splake (Apr 3, 2004)

I use the uni knot

http://www.animatedknots.com/

Splake


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> So it's pretty much known that everyone here uses the palomar knot?
> 
> I use the trilene knot, but I don't think it works as well as it could. I will try the palomar.


I've used the trilene knot with success on fireline. However, most of the time I use the Palomar knot.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I use the palomar on everything, even with mono.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

NA Fisherman TV did a series of tests, pitting various knots against one another. Both superlines and mono (Berkley) were used. The Palomar won, hands down, against all comers.
I've used Fireline, in everything from four to thirty pound test, exclusively, for about ten years now. The Palomar is the only knot I use for terminal ties, and I have yet to have a knot fail. Pike WILL bite off the smaller test stuff, but the knots ALWAYS hold, when tied correctly.
Burl


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks, guys.........
I have started practicing already :lol: 
I have 10 (don't tell my wife) reels to put line on shortly.


----------

